# 1010 Pto Shaft Broken



## AMM1869 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a mdl 1010 4x4 and the pto shaft sheared off in the case-already pulled the old one out, but will it hurt the transmission to operate the tractor without the pto shaft? Shear pin on the bushold must have been case hardened!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

first of all welcome to The Tractor Forum AMM1869!

Are you sure only the pto shaft was damaged? If you hit something so hard as to break it I would be concerned about other damage that was done in the transmission. Have you checked the transmission fluid for metal pieces? I would look more closely at the transmission for any other damage. maybe remove and access panel and look closely at gears and shafts.

Andy


----------

